# Shellac as a finish



## ctubbs (Sep 24, 2010)

I have not yet tried shellac on pens.  There is all kinds of info here but I have been unable to locate much about Shellac.  Will it work? How does it hold up? What are its advantages/disadvanatages compared to other finishes?

Thank you from newby.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 24, 2010)

Shellac is a beautiful finish but not particularly well suited to pens. Oils, dirt and grime from our hands and our workplaces stress finishes to the max.


----------



## MAB11 (Sep 24, 2010)

I made a FP from 1/3 clear shellac, 1/3 DA, 1/3 BLO. I apply about 7 or 8 thin coats on the lathe and top it off with a little bees wax. I think it's a pretty nice finish. Time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## JimMc7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Myland's Friction Polish is shellac based so you can find some discussion of that.  Advantages are easy to apply and you can quickly get a reasonably glossy finish.  Disadvantage is the finish doesn't last very long in everyday use.


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you all.  I knew there had to be a good reason to avoid that beautiful finish.  For once I did learn from others errors.  It sure is much easier that way.  If only all my mistakes were that easy.  Again, thank you.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 25, 2010)

Will not hold up although it can be a pretty finish.  I use Shellac mostly as an undercoat/sealer on bowls and Hollow Forms.  But never on pens.


----------



## bradh (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is a new vs 2 year old pen (same pen) to show the darkening of the finish with shellac and wax finish. The finish darkens and it always seems slightly tacky, even after 2 years. 
  I did this once and will never use the finish on a pen again.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is my comparison of several pen finishes, including shellac. It is generally down at the bottom of the hardness scale just above bare wood and wax. http://www.woodturner-russ.com/FSOriginal4.html

Shellac can be a very durable finish and has been used for centuries on violins, but the time and effort involved is much more than anyone would ever put into a pen.


----------

